# Rear window tint bubbling



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

On my 240 the rear window tint is bubbling and I tried to get it replaced. The guy told me that in removing the tint it often removes the defroster lines. 

On the 240 there is some sort of radio antenna on the rear window as well... Any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

When removing the tint, use loads of Windex and pull slowly, keep sparying


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

:bs: any shop that knows what theyre doing wont damage the defroster lines. u can take it off urself...just use acetone.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

None of that stuff will take off the defroster/antenna lines right?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Take ya time and try and keep it wet of possible.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

one thing about the tint is that u never want to remove it in the heat or direct sun light, it will just make things that much harder because it gets sticky and the liquid dries up too quickly. take a blade from a box cutter and remove as much of the tint as possible by hand(try to get it without ripping) once u have all the big pieces out of the way, carfully use the blade to remove the other remaining pieces while using acetone to dissolve the adhesive glue used in the tint. this wont damage the defroster lines


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^^ is right remove the tint when the window is not hot. Go to a shop if you are affraight of messing up the defroster lines, i removed my old tint without any damage but Ive done some tinting work before.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> using acetone to dissolve the adhesive glue used in the tint. this wont damage the defroster lines


but the blade will! so be very careful


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> but the blade will! so be very careful



yea i didnt mean to use the blade ON the lines, just around the areas


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

if you just use windex or .. Walmart sells this stuff to remove tints its alchohol based if im not mistaken. I removed the side window titns in like 20 minutes using that stuff so im guessing if you use enough of it on the rear window..you wont have to worry about damaging the defroster lines.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

If you don't mind James, what tint did you have before? 

I have used Llumar, 3M and SolarGard and never have I experienced bubbling rear windshield tint due to the defoggers..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

No idea. Got the car last month. It was bubbling when I bought it but I didn't think it'd be a problem to remove it.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I see. I hope you get a good quality brand for your next tint.  and a good installer at that


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

A good write-up on removing tint from the "Tint Dude" here. I need to remove my side tint, its turning purple :yeck:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> A good write-up on removing tint from the "Tint Dude" here. I need to remove my side tint, its turning purple :yeck:


i know what you mean mine are purple too ..they've been on my car for like 4 years now lol, my back window has a new tint and looks so much better than the side windows


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> yea i didnt mean to use the blade ON the lines, just around the areas


oh yea im completely sure you didn't lol i was just making it super clear so he dosent mess them up, its one thing to see where a chip is and fix it but its a whole different ball game trying to find a cut the size of a razor.........thats damn near impossible!


----------

